# Touareg with RH Wheels



## TomontheBay (Nov 21, 2004)

I've just put a new wheelset on my Egg. What I discovered is that the performance wheels aren't just for show and driving at the limits of adhesion. They change the personality of the car at all speeds. It feels livelier, snapper, more "European". The wheel feels more precise at all speeds and transmitts confidence. Yet the ride isn't "harsher". It is definitely not the same as resetting the suspension from "Comfort" to "Sport". I'm very pleased.
Photos at http://tomhoffmann.home.comcas...g.htm
Specs: RH-Wheels, model AW, 20x10 with Dunlop SP 9000 295/40R20.
I expect these tires to be helpless in the snow. So the factory rims are going over to winter with Pirelli Scorpion Ice and Snow, 235/60R18. Narrow, like a pizza cutter, not wide like a tobaggon! This is the NO rated tire recommended by Porche for off-road. Does anyone have experience on this tire?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Touareg with RH Wheels (TomontheBay)*

Looks great!


----------



## Makbros (Dec 26, 2003)

*Re: Touareg with RH Wheels (TomontheBay)*

The wheels look good. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Where did you purchase them ?


----------



## hotdaymnitzbao (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: Touareg with RH Wheels (TomontheBay)*

i love it!
how much did u spend on it?


----------



## TomontheBay (Nov 21, 2004)

*Re: Touareg with RH Wheels (Makbros)*

Thanks, Makbros!
got them at GMP Performance 
http://www.gmpperformance.com/
ask for Danny


----------



## TomontheBay (Nov 21, 2004)

*Re: Touareg with RH Wheels (hotdaymnitzbao)*

hey Christina,
$2990 incl shipping.
they tell me it was a "special" deal.
regardless, I'm VERY pleased with the quality level (German).
Tom


----------



## 2YY4U (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: Touareg with RH Wheels (TomontheBay)*



got them at GMP Performance
[URL said:


> http://www.gmpperformance.com[/URL]/
> ask for Danny


No way!! I live in Charlotte and spoke with this guy last July when I was planning on buy a FX35.... http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
Last saturday they had a show and sale on all their stuff.
I am assuming that your price include wheels/tires, right ?


----------



## TomontheBay (Nov 21, 2004)

*Re: Touareg with RH Wheels (2YY4U)*

yes: wheels, tires, balanced, shipped
for more info on the wheels: http://www.rh-wheels.com
I should note that TireRack doesn't "qualify" this tire combo for the Egg. GMP assured me it had been approved by the certifying agency in Europe. It's working fine for me. No interferance problem even in the LOADING position. 
The rims are 10" and this 295mm tire footprint is huge. With these puppies, the car sure doesn't feel like 5000+ pounds.


----------



## hotdaymnitzbao (Oct 26, 2003)

it's really nice!
i really like it!
good taste in wheels!


----------



## 2YY4U (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: Touareg with RH Wheels (TomontheBay)*

Huum, I have to pay a visit to them. I thought the Tire Rack had a nice set of 20's. Do you have the tire pressure option ? I do


----------



## TomontheBay (Nov 21, 2004)

*Re: Touareg with RH Wheels (2YY4U)*

yes, I have the option but not with these rims. They won't accomodate the sensors. 
OOPS -- this may not be true. I'll check and post tomorrow








I was wrong: they DO accomodate the TPMS sensors. I just didn't order them...
_Modified by TomontheBay at 12:15 AM 11-22-2004_


_Modified by TomontheBay at 9:39 AM 11-22-2004_


----------



## TomontheBay (Nov 21, 2004)

*Re: (hotdaymnitzbao)*

Thanks for the enthusiasm, Christina! But I just noticed you've got the "ultimates". Can you send or post a pic of the BBS? What shoes are they wearing?
Tom


----------



## GMP - Matthew (May 7, 2004)

*Re: (TomontheBay)*

Hey all!! Just wanted to say thanks for all of the comments. Wheels look great!!! 
If you ahve any questions, please contact Danny at Ext. 255 or myself at ext 259
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## FASTER345 (Nov 19, 2004)

How much do these things weight?


----------



## TomontheBay (Nov 21, 2004)

*Re: (FASTER345)*

dunno. You could try [email protected] Ask about the AW 20x10


----------



## TomontheBay (Nov 21, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Matt,
Just so you know -- there are two (2) new closeup photos posted on that link. Someone asked about quality (which I thought was great) so I sent them along.
Tom


----------



## 2YY4U (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (TomontheBay)*

I spoke with Danny Today and he still remembers me from last July.
I will see him next Wednesday, after ThanksGiving!


----------



## TomontheBay (Nov 21, 2004)

*Re: (2YY4U)*

Go for it!
Have a happy, turkey.


----------



## 2YY4U (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (TomontheBay)*

Hi Tom:
I just tried to IM you. Can you please email me u4yy2 at hotmail dot com ??
I would like to follow up with you on these wheels/tires as I am dealing with Danny from GMP.
Thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## STL VWguy (Jan 9, 2005)

*Re: Touareg with RH Wheels (TomontheBay)*

Those look great...I love the black but I've had my share of black cars. I think I'm going to lose my roof rack, its looks much better w/o it. 
I test drove an FX35 before I bought my Treg and noticed the ride was a lot bumpier with the 20's on the FX versus the 17's on my Treg. Did you notice a big difference with the lower profile tires and the 20's as far as 'bumpiness' goes? I'm interested in buying some 20's or 22's but I don't want to sacrifice smoothness. Let me know.


----------



## TomontheBay (Nov 21, 2004)

*Re: Touareg with RH Wheels (STL VWguy)*

hey Sam,
The steering became very much "snappier" and more precise. But the ride did not get any harsher or "shocky". It is NOT like dialing the suspension to "sport". I like it very much and I'm pretty fussy about not giving up comfort. 
I _think_ that this is, in part, due to the width increase. My stock Contis were 255/55 and the Dunlops are a huge 295/40. All things equal, wider rides better. I'm guessing that I made up comfort in the width just what I lost in the sidewalls. But the overall handling and the footprint to hang onto a corner were vastly improved. 
The only downside is that these tires are preposterous in snow. They have no siping and snow rolls up around the tire like a donut. It's like driving without a brake pedal. So you have to be careful about your changeover decision to the winters.
I can't say how the 22-inch rims would ride. I have read some negative comments, but there are a lot of variables, of course. To my eye (personal opinion only) the 22-in rim kind of runs away with the look. Proportion is too much for the vehicle. But they sure are dramatic.
Overall, I couldn't be happier with this combo. Can't wait to get back onto the "summers". But prepare yourself mentally for the inevitable moment: when you put the first road rash on those beautiful rims!








The black does clean up great, but boy it's a lot of work! My last car was "middle age beige" and could go a month without a wash ... !


_Modified by TomontheBay at 8:52 AM 1-22-2005_


----------



## stunt pilot (Jan 11, 2005)

*Re: Touareg with RH Wheels (TomontheBay)*

Hi Tom,
Great job with the rims and tires, I have been looking for a while and this is a great combo. Do you corner you Treg hard? do you feel a big difference from the 17 in high speed turns? I am really looking for something that looks good but has great performance.
Thanks.


----------



## TomontheBay (Nov 21, 2004)

*Re: Touareg with RH Wheels (stunt pilot)*

hey stunt pilot,
Most of the time, I don't drive it that hard. That's one reason why I don't want to give up on a comfortable ride. I feel the very wide profile gives me a better ride even on "performance" rims. BUT, when I want to stick it, I want the performance to be there. 
My original wheelset was the factory 18s. The difference is absolutely startling. Even more so from the 17s, I would guess. Makes the car feel much more precise at all speeds, not just doing a corner like a madman. 
You're really buying two things: the big footprint (for hanging on to those high speed corners) and the narrower sidewalls (for precision handling at all speeds). And, of course, they really dress up the car ...
What you're giving up is 1) snow performance (see above), 2) some gas mileage (narrow is more mpg efficient) and 3) cost.
Thanks for the comment and good luck. BTW, I've got about 4000 hrs in my own CardinalRG. No stunts, but fun! What do you fly?
Regards,
Tom


----------



## stunt pilot (Jan 11, 2005)

*Re: Touareg with RH Wheels (TomontheBay)*

Hi Tom,
Thanks for the response. I like to corner it hard and I will need better shoes. Since there is not much snow here in FL, that is definitely not a concern. The gas milage and cost, I will have to deal with. It looks great and nice color








I mainly fly the J-3 Cub.
Regards,
JB


----------



## SAMMICHES (Sep 5, 2003)

*Re: Touareg with RH Wheels (spockcat)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TomontheBay (Nov 21, 2004)

*Re: (FASTER345)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FASTER345* »_How much do these things weight?

I just put on the summer sneakers and weighed them: 70# incl. tire, rim, no TPMS. That compares to 63# for the OEM Contis, 18" stock rims with TPMS. 
The bad news: 25-30 extra pounds of unsprung weight. The good news: I can't feel it. It's great having the running shoes on again.
TomOTB


----------

